# How old will you be when you TTC your first?



## cupcake123

Hi,

This isn't one of those "when is the correct age to TTC" posts, I'm just curious how old you will be when you TTC (your first) I think I will be older than I originally planned due to finances and waiting to get married etc which is just my personal preference. My mum and dad were really old when they had me, so I guess I want to be a bit younger than they were with me.


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'm hoping I'll be 23/24 when we TTC. DF has said we can choose a definate TTC date after I've finished Uni cuz he'll have finished his apprenticeship for a year and be completely settled in his job. We also need to move out and get married before TTC so it depends how quickly I can arrange moving out and a wedding haha!


----------



## 4magpies

I will be 23 and have my LO when I am 24 if everything goes to plan!!

I'm 23 next week too which makes it seem even closer!!

xxx


----------



## Lou1234

If we start TTC when we are currently planning to then I'll be pregnant when I turn 30 (and if it happens straight away then I'll be about 7-8 months!).


----------



## Caroline:-)

I'll be 31 - just - :winkwink: I turn 31 in 2 weeks and we're starting TTC in about 8 weeks :happydance: So if it happens quickly, I could still be 31 by the time LO is born. I never intended to leave it 'til I was this age... been with OH for 10 years and married for 5!!! But it just wasn't the right time interms of finances and stuff until now... :shrug: and gees, I don't know where the years have gone anyway!!!! :headspin:
How old will you be then cupcake? And how old is the 'really old' that your parents were when they had you?!??!?


----------



## silverbell

I'll be 29 when we first start TTC and will be at least 30 when we have our first. We wanted to be married first, which we did, but we also needed to be in a much better financial situation. I really can't wait. I feel very 'overdue' and that it's finally my time to try.


----------



## booflebump

I'll be 26 and 27 by time bubs arrives x


----------



## princess_bump

i was 22 when we started ttc maddi, and was 23 when she was born :D


----------



## Lou1234

I've just realised I said I'll hopefully be pregnant when I turn 30 but didn't say when we are TTC or how old I am now! I'm 29 and hopefully going to start TTC in September.


----------



## Celesse

I started TTC #1 when I was 29 and 3 months.... after sulking I would never be a mummy in my 20's. On my 30th Birthday I was 38 weeks pregnant! I will be TTC #2 age 30.


----------



## BButterflies

Hopefully 24 :D


----------



## Noodles

I was 26 when we started TTCing and 27 when I gave birth.


----------



## 4magpies

BButterflies said:


> Hopefully 24 :D

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

I'll be 26 (in July!) when we start TTC and 27 when the baby is born :happydance:


----------



## alicea

21 when TTC 22 by time baba is born x


----------



## maybabydoll

I was TTC from 28, then had a loss, then WTT, I (really hope) I'll be 30 when bubs arrive. Life is never straight-forward for me! :wacko:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'll be 23. Hopefully 24 when I finally become a mom.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'll be 24


----------



## wanting2010

I'll be 23.


----------



## proudmummy

I was 20 when we started ttc Riley, am 22 now and am planning on ttc again later this year so will be 23 when no2 is born (hopefully)


----------



## cleckner04

I already had my first but I was 22 when we started trying and was 23 when I finally got pregnant and had her. :thumbup:


----------



## HodgePodge

I'll be 29 when we start TTC.....very excited


----------



## topsy

I`ll be 30 by the time i ttc.


----------



## beccad

31


----------



## xLisax

I was 18 almost 19 when pregnant with Max, our 1st (he was a lovely surprise baba :cloud9: ) Just about to turn 20 when he was born. 

TTC#2 in August, so if all goes to plan..I'll be 21 when TTC#2 and 22 when bubs is born :D

xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi i will be 22 if it happens soon after we start trying xx


----------



## MrsC2B

I'll still be 24 (TTC in August) and will be (at least!) 25 when baby is born.


----------



## RoyalPython

wow, I am the youngest here! If all goes to plan 19/20 <3


----------



## RoyalPython

not causing offence if anyone takes it that way, just saying I wana try really young :)


----------



## Button#

TTC next year when I'm 28, hope to be a mummy when I'm 29!


----------



## mandaa1220

Hoping according to plan... 24/25. I wish money wasn't an issue.


----------



## amy_2

I will be 23 when starting to TTC, hopefully. And 24 when it is born. 

But there is definitely no "right time" to have a baby because there is always something major that stands in the way, either in my life or OH's life. For example, not enough savings, travelling, studying, apprenticeship etc etc. There's never a "right time", you just have to get on with it.


----------



## Lilly12

wow alot of young ladies on here.

hehe.

me and my husband are NTNP (not pulling out and DTD during OV) right now, so hoping for a BFP soon!
Im almost 25, a BFP on my BDAY would be great ;) (end of this month)


----------



## janna

I just finished my last pack of BCP's on May 23rd... Waiting for my first period (other than the initial withdrawal bleed), so right now we're NTNP...Oh, and I just turned 28!


----------



## Kenzie_tank

im hoping 22...23 when its born. just have to wait and see :)


----------



## Georgie90

should be 24, im hoping sooner though...if we win the lottery!


----------



## nikkilouise08

I'm hoping for: 21 / 22 as we will a bit more financially stable! but we want our first before we're 24 / 25!


----------



## Widget

I will be 27 when we TTC in January 2010 (we originally went from WTT July 2010 to TTC right now... to waiting until January after one month of trying...argh!) 

If everything goes to plan I will be 28 when our LO is born and hubby will be 39.


----------



## Inge

I should be about 23-24 when we TTC. Hopefully have a baby in my arms by 24.
OH will be 34-35 by that time. Seems so long away. Its 3-4 years :cry:


----------



## bethneebabe

I will be 27 when we TTC. Hoping for first baby at 28/29 and second at 32. That way I'll be 50 when the youngest starts college.


----------



## morri

I hope I'll be when I am still 25 (which I'll be in two weeks, so I hope I start in less than a year preferably half a year or so :haha: (<- wishful thinking)


----------



## Princess_LV

We'll be starting when we are both 23, hope to have baby with us before I hit 25 (March 2012)... don't think that is too unrealistic!


----------



## andella95

You guys are making me feel so old! I was 31 with my first, and I'm 33 trying for my second. 

....kinda bummed now. :-(


----------



## Caroline:-)

andella95 said:


> You guys are making me feel so old! I was 31 with my first, and I'm 33 trying for my second.
> 
> ....kinda bummed now. :-(

Come and join our OAP thread :haha: I started it for exactly that reason!!!!


----------



## jadesh101

I was 18 when I got pregnant with miracle baby Keira, I was 19 when I had her, I was told I was unable to have Children she is 9 months now and will be trying again in 9 months time when she is 18 months old I will be 20 then and 21 when I have the baby x


----------



## toffee87

Will hopefully be 26 (23 now) xxx


----------



## flump1

24 and hope baby will arrive before i turn 25! xx


----------



## plutosblue

I am 22 now hopefully(my cycles are very variable) I will get pregnant at 22/23 to have LO when 23/24. OH is my toyboy so he will be 23. :haha:

:happydance: It will be our first.


----------



## Miss Broody

I turn 26 next month and we will be ttc when 28 to have buns when 29. My parents had me young so to me 29 seems old! Guess ttc again at 31 for number 2!!


----------



## Damita

I'll be 24 when we start and 25 by the time the baby comes :)


----------



## futuremommy91

Not sure. I do know I want to be older than 22- probably 25/26?

But at this point, who knows? :( The person that I was with for some time I thought I would still be with today (and for the rest of my life) but this isn't the case. So I guess it depends on finding someone, but I'm not focusing on that now. Hopefully it will happen though.


----------



## Laelani

When we switch from WTT over to TTC I`ll be 25 and OH will be 26. Since my birthday is late in the year I`ll be 26 as well when baby is born.


----------



## fluffosaur

I'll be 26/27. Depending on when we start trying in 2011. We're definitely going to start trying in 6 months now I've had my biological clock cut short by the consultant with a diagnosis of severe endo.


----------



## kintenda

I am 23 now. We are getting married next year but I am starting a nursing degree in September. We may start TTC in the last year of my degree (I turn 26 in Dec 2012) so if we start midway through the year, I will be 26. If not, I will be 27 (touch wood). OH is 26 now and so will be 29 or 30 when we TTC.
I put off my degree in order to stay with OH and see how everything worked out (obviously it has!) so whilst I'm gutted we have to wait (and he is too) we will be in a better position to TTC when I'm qualified.


----------



## xsophiexleax

I haven't got a date set or anything, haven't spoken to OH about it, but ideally I'd like to be around 21/22 (I'm 18 now)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

We're aiming to TTC next Spring/Summer so I'll be 24 and OH will be 26! It would be asap if I didn't have money issues, grr.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i was 19 with my son, 21 with my daughter, this time round i will be 28/29 hubby will be 37/38 :)


----------



## bethsbooboo

I'm 28 and TTC next Month so hopefully will be 29 when LO is born.


----------



## Niki

I will just be 23 :)


----------



## maaybe2010

I was 19 when we started and I'll be 21 in August :flower:


----------



## mamaball

I had just turned 25. Me and my husband had been married for just over a year and it just felt like the right time....actually I wanted to start trying as soon as I was married :happydance: I always wanted to have all my children fairly young and before turning 30. Well I'm 30 now and still waiting for my last one!!! Nearly to plan then! Looking back we would have a lot more money if we had waited a few more years until our careers had taken off but I don't regret it for a second as you never know if you are going to have problems concieving? I personally think mid 20's is a great time to have babies!!!!!!


----------



## Sooz

At the moment I think 24 and DH will be 29. The plan was always to have No.1 before he turned 30 but we've recently been in the unexpected position to purchase our first house and so a lot of our finances have been diverted towards that, and they'd not long recovered from the wedding! 

We now want to do up the house and rebuild our financial buffer so we will be TTC in 2011 instead.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I hope it will be either 25 or 26, but obviously depends on a lot!


----------



## Allie84

I'm 26 right now and NTNP but if it doesn't happen by the time I'm 27 I'll start seriously TTC. I always thought I'd be a younger mom than I am but I think I still count as young! DH on the other hand is 28 and we want him to be a daddy before 30 for sure. :)


----------



## MrsWifey

I'm 29 now and hoping to have one on the way before I'm 30. Getting so very very broody!!!


----------



## ManicsGirl

I'm 20 now, and ideally, I'd like to be TTC when I'm 23/4 to have my first when I'm 24 or 25. I'm totally finished with uni when I'm 22, and I'd have done my probationary year. I'd quite like to have all my children close together, so that I'm not away from work for years, but I'm not sure how many years I would need to teach for before I would be able to take time off for children without feeling like I wasted a place at teacher training school.


----------



## inertia63

I will be 26 when we start next January, 27 shortly after, in March.


----------



## JCsquaredd

I turned 24 almost 3 months ago but I have a good feeling I'll still be 24 when we ttc and 25 when I give birth. DH just turned 23 and *maybe* would be 24 by the time we had our LO.


----------



## lynnikins

I was 21 when we started TTC our first and after 2 miscariges we got there after 7months


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I think OH and I will be in a position to TTC in about a year. So this year I turn 21 so probably will start TTC when I am 21 and have baby when I'm 22.


----------



## amylk87

Most likely just turned 23, as i'm TTC in September/October and i turn 23 in September lol.x


----------



## wannabeprego

In my early 30's was when we first started TTC #1, and it is still a work in progress!!! In my late twenties I started to think about it more and by the time I hit 30 my mind was made up, it was time!!!!!


----------



## amy_2

amylk87 said:


> Most likely just turned 23, as i'm TTC in September/October and i turn 23 in September lol.x

Oh my gosh! Looks like we have some things in common then, same name lol. Assuming Amy is your name? And im also 23 this year. And want to TTC #1 soon.


----------



## darkNlovely

i am 27 now and hope the have my next child by 28


----------



## Avalnda

:( i wish i had an answer, OH and i want to wait till i'm done with school, and we buy a house before we try. also get married lol! i'm 18 now, hopefully done with school at 19, maybe buy a house by 20? so i guess 20 - 21. :( SO FAR AWAY!!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

amylk28 i'm like you, turn 23 in September and ttc very beginning of oct :) xx


----------



## Lil Lady Bird

I'll hopefully start trying to conceive at 21. I've already finished nursing school and me and my fiance have a house and are getting married at the end of July, I turn 21 in November. So if I have a job settled by then, then hopefully a LO by age 22!


----------



## megan1984

I'll be almost 26. We're planning on starting mid November and I turn 26 the end of November.


----------



## sarah1989

Well we were trying when I was 18 - 20 and have decided to take a break and try again around 23/24. DH will be 24/25.
My parents were 27 & 30 when they had me.


----------



## amylk87

amy_2 said:


> amylk87 said:
> 
> 
> Most likely just turned 23, as i'm TTC in September/October and i turn 23 in September lol.x
> 
> Oh my gosh! Looks like we have some things in common then, same name lol. Assuming Amy is your name? And im also 23 this year. And want to TTC #1 soon.Click to expand...

Yes my name is Amy :D i see your from Australia, my OH used to live there, another thing in common, sort of. ha. x


----------



## JuiceBox

Avalnda said:


> :( i wish i had an answer, OH and i want to wait till i'm done with school, and we buy a house before we try. also get married lol! i'm 18 now, hopefully done with school at 19, maybe buy a house by 20? so i guess 20 - 21. :( SO FAR AWAY!!!

thts reli strange cos i hava reli similar prob lol. I reli wanna kid but i got uni for the next 3 years n dn get me wrong im reli excited but i dn kno how much longer i can wait lol! It was always my dream to have kids at 21 the same age as my mum but now I'm a year behind in education the earliest I can start tryin is 22 :(
but du get what i get - like im 19 n i reli want it all now but the idea of growin up that quickly weirds me out too :/ Also I'l have nothin to look 4wd to if i get it all now. 
js gotta be patient lol
xox


----------



## Lucina

I will be 33, much older than I had hoped but life never seems to go to plan lol!


----------



## Yuin

I will be 27 when we start TTC #1. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Dan'ls Wifey

I will be 20, hopefully if the DH agrees. ;) We got married in April and I hope he agrees to start trying in April of next year!


----------



## EllaUmbrella

I will be 30, hopefully. 

Here is my thinking - if I'm able to get pg right away, no issues, etc. (hoping to have 2 LO's), then I won't regret "waiting" for so long...If I'm not able to get pg, then I WILL have regretted waiting. :growlmad: .

But TBQH I've had a (fairly) interesting life! I've traveled, had some crazy cool jobs etc.! - Even with all this, if I find out that my fertility has been affected by "waiting," then I will be sad. So we'll see. 

Hopefully I will have no regrets!


----------



## baby3144

Id Be 20 If we were to get a Possitive reading By Dec =)

Im Happy with my Age. Will be Married In May 2011 

Im a NailTech & we Own a Bar & hes in Heavy Construstion !!

We are Buying are first Home In Kansas In 2011 & we want to have are baby soon while still in PA so his family can enjoy the exictment since hes an only child !! =)

Goodluck everyone!:baby:


----------



## Tiffers

I will be 25 and DH will be 27!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*I'll be 25 *


----------



## malia

24/25 :(


----------



## LittlePeople

at the latest I would like to be: 22 /23 which I think will happen...it just seems soooo far away :(


----------



## hawalkden

I'll have just turned 21 in Feb when we're thinking of TTC and I'm hope to be expecting by the end of 2011.. I would like to have my first child before I am 23 though :) x

good luck everyone TTC :)

Heather


----------



## chickchock

I know this is a 'what age will you be' but I *was* 24 when we started trying, and *was* 26 when bubs was born. No idea about number 2, I'll be 29 when we start trying and who knows when he or she will come along.


----------



## bethany1991

i wanna be 22 - 25 when i have my first, does anyone think that 22 is too young, i'vee picked that agee cause it's when i'll have my degreee and i'l have done my year of travellingg :)


----------



## SylveryStar

Hopefully about 24, but you can't plan life sometimes!


----------



## Lara310809

I was 24, OH was 28


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

i will be 18 when TTC Starts and 19 when our future Jelly Bean will be born :) fingers crossed


----------



## Honeypot

If we go according to the plan, I'll be 25 when we start trying and hopefully have a baby by 26.


----------



## SarahC82

I'll be hopefully 28/29 - Much later than we had hoped for but had lots of complications along the way :cry:


----------



## maaybe2010

I was 19 when we started trying.
I'm 21 in three weeks so probably be 22 / 23 by the time we actually get our baby!
If we get one O:)


:flower:


----------



## twohearts

I'll hopefully be 23 or 24 when we try.

Hoping for 23 ;) I'm 22 now so it'd be next year. Though I am enjoying time on my own with my husband at the mo. 

But the broodiness seems to be getting worse and worse recently! :wacko:


----------



## TTCMetalMom

We'll be around 20ish when we start to TTC....I'm 18 now, and he's 19...hopefully not long now...I think we're discussing when we're setting the time to start today :D *fingers crossed!*


----------



## PrincessKay

bethany1991 said:


> i wanna be 22 - 25 when i have my first, does anyone think that 22 is too young, i'vee picked that agee cause it's when i'll have my degreee and i'l have done my year of travellingg :)

No - not at all! If you feel ready then you are ready :happydance:

I will be 22 when we start TTC. We have good jobs, good incomes and own our own house :thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

I was almost 24 (got bfp 3 days before my 24th birthday :)) and I will me almost 27 when I try for my #2


----------



## Abigailly

I was 20 when I had Niamh.

Our next one I'll hopefully be 22 when we TTC numero 2!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i was 19 wen i conceived my son and 21 wen i conceived my daughter hopefully i'll be 28 3rd time round x


----------



## EstelSeren

I started NTNP when I was 21 and DH 25. I'm now 22 and him 26. I'm considering ttc proper if we haven't got a bfp by the end of the year!

Beca :wave:


----------



## xcmjstaax

I was 18 with my first, will hopefully be 20/21 when we TTC number two!


----------



## belle254

I haven't posted on here in ages! 
I'm 20 and OH is 18, we both seem to think we'll be ready to NTNP sometime next year when we move into our own place. We have family nearby, I will have got my degree and will have a full time job and OH should have finished A levels.
We've been ready to be parents for ages but have been pushing it back to make sure we're financially stable! :happydance:


----------



## want2bemum

_I will be 27 TTC, exciting_


----------



## babymakestwo

I will start TTC in Feb 2011, so will be 25. I'm 26 in May so will hopefully be 25 or 26 when i fall pregnant!


----------



## nannyl

i will be (just) 30 years old TTC #1 and 31 when i TTC #2


----------



## missvikki88

I will hopefully be 24 or 25 :thumbup:
I'm 22 now so it's not to long to wait. Me and OH just want to have a place of our own, we live with his parents at the minute and there's no room for a baby. I also start a new teaching job in September and will need to work at least 2 years before i get a permanent contract (fingers crossed) haha! 

x


----------



## Phantom

Hopefully soon, so 23/24


----------



## want2bemum

_I will be 27.....so excited._


----------



## Butane

21 ^_^


----------



## jennie_78

i was 27 when we started TTC , i had my LO 3 days before my 31st birthday. She was worth the wait.
We're TTC again now and as it took so long last time i woulnt like to guess how old i'll be.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I turn 25 tomorrow!!!!! :D

Hoping to start TTC early 2012, so I'll be 26 and 27 by the time we have a LO, if all goes well. I've always wanted to be a mum before I turn 30, and my mum was 27 when she had me (her first). :)

Edit - I *JUST* felt broody for the first time, thinking about all of this!


----------



## anjadoem

33 ! Feel geriatric sometimes on this forum ;-)


----------



## lu-is

Eeeps! I don't think I like this question.. lol I'll be 27 when we TTC; I'd always thought I'd be a couple years younger, but life just seems to fly by!


----------

